# Dog loves Kitten; Kitten Val's pets!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are some of the beloved pets of Kitten Val:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooooh I like these! Very nice work, as always!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love it! Great work and cute subjects


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Love it! Great work and cute subjects


Lol! Thanks! I think the drawing is great.

The funny thing this dog hates EVERYONE (except me and my parents) and will chop the fingers off if you try to pet her (after she almost did to the dog trainer they kicked me out). But she's just FULL of love to little kittens. My other cat runs her all over the place attacking her...

Or how about this pic (i can only imagine how badly it hurts):


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Does nobody like the Oriental style one?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Does nobody like the Oriental style one?


I do!!! But you probably already figured that....I think their both great tiny! The oriental ones are always my favorite though. I love the detail in them, but at the same time, they leave room for you to kind of fill in the blanks, if you know what Im saying....Great work as always!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Does nobody like the Oriental style one?


I find it very cute, but different. In fact I have 2 or 3 chinese style running horses posters at home.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, I seriously just went "Awwwww!" out loud. lol

I had a pit/dane that LOVED kittens. My 2lbs kitten used to pounce on him from the back of the couch when he was a puppy and they'd roll all over the floor wrestling. The cat invariably won. ;-)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Who says that dogs and cats are enemies?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Who says that dogs and cats are enemies?


It's a true BS (excuse my French). All depends on how you grow them. I have cats and dogs since I was 7 yo. Never had an issue. They all have/had very tight relations, and when one dies it's a tragedy for the rest of the pets, believe it or not...


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

So stinkin' cute! 
And, yeah, we used to have a cat that would follow our shepherd/elkhound around the yard on her morning rounds. You'd see Susie go trottin' by the window and Chico would be right behind her following. He'd sleep with her, eat with her...pretty much one of the dogs.


----------

